# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  3.3.5 Lazy bot behaviors?

## bloodynoob

Title says it all, anyone still got behaviors for 3.3.5? iv searched high and low, cant find any, just for MoP/cata im using lazy bot V1.7 for wotlk 3.3.5 , im looking for behaviors for all class's , but mostly for MM hunter/prot warrior to do my herb/ore gathering and i need a behavior so they dont get obliterated by mobs all the time like they currently are

so any behaviors for this patch would be amazing! and/or profiles, profiles are easy to make so dont really worry about it

----------


## jumperu

Behaviors lk.cata.7z

try these, had some old archives, they were all i could find

----------


## bloodynoob

you sir are amazing! thanx! working like a bomb :3

----------


## CrystalF0x

Hey I have a problem, I got behavior(feral druid) and I got the mining profile, but whenever I start the bot, it just passes near the mines and does nothing. No mining, nothing, just flies. Can anyone help me?

----------


## xxioanxx

> Behaviors lk.cata.7z
> 
> try these, had some old archives, they were all i could find


Salut am nevoie de ajutor cu laz bot nuss cum sal folosesc te rog mult ajutama plsssssss.
yahoo:[email protected]

----------


## dinkili1994

can you make/give Behaviour for lazybot? i playing on 3.3.5a and im lvl 71 hunter. i need for leveling 70-80 lvl. ty so much i hope you will help me

----------


## jumperu

> can you make/give Behaviour for lazybot? i playing on 3.3.5a and im lvl 71 hunter. i need for leveling 70-80 lvl. ty so much i hope you will help me


Sadly i don't play on emulated realms, so i can't make u a behavior. If u want, add me on skype (jumperu) and share teamviewer, i'll make it live:P

----------


## jaydessjacobson

Same problem please help

----------

